# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  Xin tư vấn về nguồn, main và vga

## new led

Mình sử dụng main Z97 với Ram 4G Core I3 4150, Vậy mình muốn gắng thêm GTX750TI được ko ? 
Có cần nhất thiết phải gắn vga cùng hãng với main ko?
Nó có hổ trợ với dòng main mình đang dùng ko mong Ad và các bạn giúp đở.
Mình đang xài main asus. Nguồn em có 300W thôi, liệu chịu tải được 750ti ko ạ

----------


## thaonguyen0494

*Cập nhật viber 5.0 nào mọi người!*

Ai cũng muốn gần hơn với thần tượng. Mình cũng ko ngoại lệ. Nghe nói Huy me vừa tạo group chat trên Viber phiên bản mới. Gia nhập ngay thôi cả nhà ơi.

:lick::lick:
​

----------

